
The MUFFIN, a new tasty user interface concept for LibreOffice - based2
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/12/21/the-document-foundation-announces-the-muffin-a-new-tasty-user-interface-concept-for-libreoffice/
======
peter_retief
I didn't see any install options on the link?

